# Very Poor ED Reception - Maybe some advice



## SC400 (Jan 21, 2007)

Recently returned from our rain filled ED. Even though the weather didn't cooperate for a couple of avid Photogs, we had a great trip, visited many relatives, some of whom we met for the first time. Haven't been back to Germany for 41 years.

Wonderfull weiss wurst, schweine braten, wiener schnitzel, warme leber kase, abatza and much more, not to mention all the great wine and beer we drank and the fresh semmel for breakfast.

There was only one major disappointment and that was at the ED Center. We were assigned a customer service person who we told right away that this was our first BMW and we were very excited about it.

She couldn't have been less interested or concerned. She raced through her spiel as though we were 30 year bimmer owners. Didn't even tell us how to get the car out of park and into drive. We had to go back inside the office area and locate a guy who graciously came out to show us the button on the side of the shift lever. A no brainer if you have driven a BMW before, but typical of her ten minute introduction. (It was pouring rain outside and the inside of the garage area was quite dark) It was like listening to a speed reader. To call her a cold fish would be an extreme compliment.

Now possibly some helpful insight. If you get treated as we did, don't put up with it as we angrily did. Immediately ask for a different customer service person. Don't let someone that seemingly doesn't like their job spoil a potentially wonderful experience for you as she did for us. 

When we asked a few questions, we were told to read the owners manual. A truly disappointing experience. The only thing she did for us was to fumble through syncing our bluetooth phone to the car. Our CA here in the states, Irv Robinson, has already forwarded our concerns to Keri Lynne, manager of the ED operation in Munich. 

Other than that, we love our new 535xi. Never got it over 125mph as my wife got too nervious. At that speed it felt like we were going 65, what a great car! 

Will post more about our close-to-Munich tour and a few pix in the next few days or weeks.

Thanks again to all you bimmerfesters who contributed so much of you time and knowledge to making this incredible event possible for me and my wife. Special thanks to JSpira, BeeWang and Irv Robinson. You really made it work.

SC400 (but not for long)


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

Sorry to hear of the experience. That can really rain the European Delivery parade. But it sounds like a great trip otherwise :thumbup:


----------



## MLBeemerman (Mar 11, 2007)

Just got back from my 6th ED.

I have befriended the greatest CS man at the Munich deleivery center Bernhard Hausmaninger.

Should you go :rofl: for another car in the near furure contact Bernhard for the VIP treatment!

Mark



> Wonderfull weiss wurst, schweine braten, wiener schnitzel, warme leber kase, abatza and much more, not to mention all the great wine and beer we drank and the fresh semmel for breakfast.
> 
> There was only one major disappointment and that was at the ED Center. We were assigned a customer service person who we told right away that this was our first BMW and we were very excited about it.
> 
> ...


----------



## redadair (Dec 11, 2006)

Mark Lyons

I couldn't agree more with you about Bernhard Hausmaninger. He took so much time with us going over almost everything on the car. Even gave me his business card with his cell phone number and told me to call him anytime with questions.

Too bad they all aren***8217;t as good as Bernhard.

SC400, sorry to hear about your delivery experience.

Red


----------



## amnesiac (Jul 19, 2006)

You must have gotten the same lady I did. Very brusque, almost hostile, literally shoved me out the door within 10 minutes. Didn't bother going over any of the features for more than a second.


----------



## HWF (Nov 29, 2006)

Ditto on the Bernhard comments. Once my wife and I told him this was our first Bimmer, he said, "In that case, I will show you everything." He was extremely patient with us for an entire hour and a half. And I had previously gone through the owner's manual. Next ED, I'll ask for him, if that's possible.


----------



## rmorin49 (Jan 7, 2007)

It is amazing that BMW would have someone like this "lady" working at such a high profile place as the European Delivery Center. Surely, this job is one that would not be hard to fill with a very pleasant, intelligent, customer service oriented individual. Hopefully she will improve greatly very quickly or she'll be gone in a few weeks. This is not the way to endear your company to its most important asset, its customers!


----------



## the_fox (Jul 6, 2006)

It looks like they hired some new staff in preparation for the new Welt.

I got a nice guy who told me right off the bat that I'm his first customer and that he's training for the Welt. He was very nice and thorough, went through every single button on the dashboard, the engine, everything.


----------



## Hound Passer (Feb 2, 2007)

Sorry to hear about the rush job. BMW should send her to Volvo.  I forgot the name of the guy who helped me but he was very friendly and helpful. My problem was my head was spinning with all the excitement that I hardly took anything in. If I didn't have pictures of the delivery I'd still think I was dreaming.


----------



## beewang (Dec 18, 2001)

rmorin49 said:


> It is amazing that BMW would have someone like this "lady" working at such a high profile place as the European Delivery Center. Surely, this job is one that would not be hard to fill *with a very pleasant, intelligent, customer service oriented individual.* Hopefully she will improve greatly very quickly or she'll be gone in a few weeks. This is not the way to endear your company to its most important asset, its customers!


Sorry Colonel... but are we talking about the German's??!!:eeps: You know... the folks that are known for (amongst other things)* POKER FACE*:eeps:

Not to say that the German's don't do customer service. But if you are looking for smiley faces and first rate customer service, you will likely to be dissapointed

To put things in perspective, I know my BMW's and as a repeat customer (and > 30% of ED customers are repeat customers and NOT newbies). to that extend... I just want to sign and gimme my keys... I don't need pictures taken w/ my new car, nor do I need to chit-chat about my new car. I don't like the crap they serve in the cafe and most important of all... I have a short vacation trip and clock is ticking. LET'S Go already!!

Word of advice to folks new to the ED thing... if you are expecting a "Lexus" type of customer service and worship... :eeps: eehhhrr... you are gonna be dissapointed.... This is the wrong car company... the wrong country of orgin... sorry to say...


----------



## jerezano66 (Jan 23, 2007)

I had Rolf - he was very thorough. I was really impressed with his professionalism. Almost insisted on covering every detail of the vehicle. Any other 'festers had experience with Rolf?


----------



## CAPT1809 (Oct 28, 2006)

I had an Ice Princess for my ED. At least she was attractive.


----------



## ss109 (Jul 1, 2006)

My first ED last year was Berhards first day on the job. He was actually training at that point and had a woman (I can't remember her name) with is the entire time, but Bernhard took care of the entire process. He was very nice, great, and went over every feature of the car and was able to answer all of my questions.

When i check in on Monday, I'm going to request him!


----------



## Asteroid (Aug 17, 2005)

ss109 said:


> *My first ED last year was Berhards first day on the job*. He was actually training at that point and had a woman (I can't remember her name) with is the entire time, but Bernhard took care of the entire process. He was very nice, great, and went over every feature of the car and was able to answer all of my questions.
> 
> When i check in on Monday, I'm going to request him!


Maybe you're thinking of a different Bernhard, but the Bernhard everyone else is talking about has been there longer.


----------



## BigAlI (Apr 14, 2007)

*Anyway to Get an Owner's Auto Manual Before Going*

Is there anyway to get an owner's manual BEFORE you leave, so that you can read it and have an idea of what is what --- and don't need to have someone go through all the "bells and whistles"?

I agree that many would just like to get on the raod and avoid the chit-chat. But it is always nice for a first-time owner (or owner of an older/different model) to know what to do [no snide comments, please, though I have let myself wide open], before we are trying to find out at 125 mph.


----------



## jerezano66 (Jan 23, 2007)

BigAlI said:


> Is there anyway to get an owner's manual BEFORE you leave, so that you can read it and have an idea of what is what --- and don't need to have someone go through all the "bells and whistles"?


You can download an owners manual at the Owners' Circle in the BMW USA website. :thumbup:


----------



## BayAreaBMWFan (Aug 8, 2004)

Asteroid said:


> Maybe you're thinking of a different Bernhard, but the Bernhard everyone else is talking about has been there longer.


Those are my car's papers. I asked for Bernhard...


----------



## AgsWin (Apr 30, 2007)

BayAreaBMWFan said:


> Those are my car's papers. I asked for Bernhard...


Can you request a specific person or dop they assign you somebody randomly? can you set that up before you leave or just when you get to the ED center?


----------



## jl5555 (Jan 28, 2003)

beewang said:


> ....To put things in perspective, I know my BMW's and as a repeat customer (and > 30% of ED customers are repeat customers and NOT newbies). to that extend... I just want to sign and gimme my keys... I don't need pictures taken w/ my new car, nor do I need to chit-chat about my new car. I don't like the crap they serve in the cafe and most important of all... I have a short vacation trip and clock is ticking. LET'S Go already!!
> 
> Word of advice to folks new to the ED thing... if you are expecting a "Lexus" type of customer service and worship... :eeps: eehhhrr... you are gonna be dissapointed.... This is the wrong car company... the wrong country of orgin... sorry to say...


I agree totally. Though I will admit that with the new E93 I was glad to have a few clues from Stefan on how to operate some of the gizmos.


----------



## X3 Skier (Aug 21, 2005)

Asteroid said:


> Maybe you're thinking of a different Bernhard, but the Bernhard everyone else is talking about has been there longer.


He handled our ED in Oct 04 and was super.

Cheers


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

guppyflyer said:


> Nothing wrong with that at all.


Erik
Your post says Image Hosted by Tripod - might be a problem.


----------



## am_ver (Jul 12, 2005)

guppyflyer said:


> Well.........perhaps you could use your influence for a higher cause. There's this guy who lives in a big white house in D.C. :angel:
> 
> Erik


+1 LOL!!!


----------



## iversonm (Nov 15, 2004)

Jspira said:


> What´s on your iPod, Erik? Anything by Fritz and the Downhill Gang?


I might have to make an addition to mine.

(Genie auf die Ski. Not Shakira)


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

iversonm said:


> I might have to make an addition to mine.
> 
> (Genie auf die Ski. Not Shakira)


:thumbup:


----------



## mdsbuc (Mar 17, 2005)

caveatesq said:


> Ernst delivered my wife's car last November and mine last month. He's great, friendly and really funny. He was showing me how to use the iPod adapter and asked me if I had any Shakira on my iPod (I did - and yes I am embarassed to admit it). I put on a song and he proceeded to dance around the delivery area.


Sounds like Ernst. I can picture him doing this. 


caveatesq said:


> He mentioned to me that he was going to soon be retiring and would not be making the move to the Welt.


I will miss him on our next trip. I wish him the best during his retirement. :thumbup:


----------



## dave_ee (Apr 2, 2007)

mcg-doc said:


> Nikita was just going to show you "Kuzkina Mat'"


Just a tid-bit here, but I read or heard somewhere that the "we will bury you" was a poor real-time translation, and that what Kruschev really said (carefully translated) was "we will outlive you". I don't speak Russian, so I can't say for sure... but if true, it's a very different message. History is full of interesting misunderstandings.


----------



## vase330 (Oct 11, 2004)

*I have Shakira too. Yeah baby those hips don't lie!!!*



caveatesq said:


> Ernst delivered my wife's car last November and mine last month. He's great, friendly and really funny. He was showing me how to use the iPod adapter and asked me if I had any Shakira on my iPod (I did - and yes I am embarassed to admit it). I put on a song and he proceeded to dance around the delivery area. He mentioned to me that he was going to soon be retiring and would not be making the move to the Welt.


I am 36 and Hmm, she does get my mojo going. Love her moves, very sexy. GF always laugh (Jealously) when Shakira comes on. I have a few of her tunes.


----------



## bimmer_fam (Apr 16, 2007)

dave_ee said:


> Just a tid-bit here, but I read or heard somewhere that the "we will bury you" was a poor real-time translation, and that what Kruschev really said (carefully translated) was "we will outlive you". I don't speak Russian, so I can't say for sure... but if true, it's a very different message. History is full of interesting misunderstandings.


I would translate Kruschev's statement as "We will dance on your funeral". This translation would express better the meaning of what he said in Russian. Anyway, he died in 1971 and Soviet Union died in 1991...


----------



## TheGuest (Apr 11, 2007)

Explicit translation: We will bury you

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/We_will_bury_you


----------



## bimmer_fam (Apr 16, 2007)

TheGuest said:


> Explicit translation: We will bury you
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/We_will_bury_you


That's word to word translation, but as we all know different idioms may mean different things, especially in different contexts.

Don't mean to start a language discussion here, but Russian word "horonit" ("pohoronim" comes from "horonit") means holding a funeral for someone, but could also be interpreted as "bury", which is the common translation (although not every person who dies is buried...).

Not sure we can get to the bottom of it, since Kruschev has passed away, but IMO "We will dance on your funeral" relays the meaning of his statement better than "We will bury you"... He was predicting that Soviet way would prevail, etc. But he also might have said that in a different sense... Who knows now!

Peace :bigpimp:


----------



## RDobie (May 26, 2007)

You make the call.

Nitika Khrushchev's comments

In November 1956 his comments as provided by his translator were as follows:

"We are Bolsheviks! We stick firmly to the Lenin precept-don't be stubborn if you see you are wrong, but don't give in if you are right. About the capitalist states, it doesn't depend on you whether or not we exist. If you don't like us don't accept our invitations, and don't invite us to come to see you. Whether you like it or not, history is on our side. We will bury you!

&#8230;

You say we want war, but you have now got yourselves into a position I would call idiotic but we don't want to profit by it. If you withdraw your troops from Germany, France and Britain -I'm speaking of American troops-we will not stay one day in Poland, Hungary and Rumania. But we, Mister Capitalists, we are beginning to understand your methods."

In August 1963 his comments were translated - "I once said, 'We will bury you,' and I got into trouble with it. Of course we will not bury you with a shovel. Your own working class will bury you,"

So was his words translated correctly?.


----------



## akhbhaat (Apr 29, 2003)

If Khrushchev was around today, I'd simply respond with: what working class?










There is no agrarian or industrial proletariat left. The vast majority of what was once the "working class" (per Marxist theory, anyhow) is now staffing air conditioned retail stores and restaurants. Technically, they remain menial wage earners, but the incentive to rise up in support of better working conditions has largely disappeared...


----------



## guppyflyer (Oct 26, 2006)

Jspira said:


> Erik
> Your post says Image Hosted by Tripod - might be a problem.


Hmmm.......sorry 'bout that, had to fly to LGA for the night. This is the pic I tried to post.


----------



## guppyflyer (Oct 26, 2006)

iversonm said:


> I might have to make an addition to mine.
> 
> (Genie auf die Ski. Not Shakira)


Be careful, the tune is really catchy.  I'm still working on a plan to get back at Jonathan for that one! 

Erik


----------



## bimmer_fam (Apr 16, 2007)

RDobie said:


> You make the call.
> 
> Nitika Khrushchev's comments
> 
> ...


"The phrase may well have been intended to mean the Soviet Union would outlast the West, as a more complete version of the quote reads: "Whether you like it or not, history is on our side. We will bury you"-*a meaning more akin to "we will attend your funeral" than "we shall cause your funeral".*
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/We_will_bury_you


----------



## joe321mrk (Jun 5, 2007)

Is this thread about Very poor ED reception?


----------



## iversonm (Nov 15, 2004)

joe321mrk said:


> Is this thread about Very poor ED reception?


Not anymore.

We've rehashed that topic again and again the last two months, and have attepted to "bury" this thread multiple times. Initially, we tried beating our shoes on our desks to stop the madness. However, this was ineffective. Ultimately, a proletarian uprising of retail and clerical workers was necessary to achieve our goals.

This uprising was lead by Nikita Khrushchev, who, in his spare time, is known to hit the ski slopes in Austria. While modest about his accomplishments, he is a capable skier, earning the titles "The Albert Einstein of the Hahnenkamm" and "_Genie auf die Ski_." After a long day on the slopes, he can be found in local Karaoke bars. His singing voice has been compared to Shakira's.

Fortunately, he has not made a music video.


----------



## guppyflyer (Oct 26, 2006)

iversonm said:


> Not anymore.
> 
> We've rehashed that topic again and again the last two months, and have attepted to "bury" this thread multiple times. Initially, we tried beating our shoes on our desks to stop the madness. However, this was ineffective. Ultimately, a proletarian uprising of retail and clerical workers was necessary to achieve our goals.
> 
> ...


:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: Viva la revolucion!


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

iversonm said:


> This uprising was lead by Nikita Khrushchev, who, in his spare time, is known to hit the ski slopes in Austria. While modest about his accomplishments, he is a capable skier, earning the titles "The Albert Einstein of the Hahnenkamm" and "_Genie auf die Ski_." After a long day on the slopes, he can be found in local Karaoke bars. His singing voice has been compared to Shakira's.


I know someone who is the Cäsar of our Skination. He alternately claims to be the Napoléon of the Rennsaison. We should introduce them.


----------



## vern (Apr 19, 2002)

joe321mrk said:


> Is this thread about Very poor ED reception?


+1 Lets get back to it!!!!!!
cheers
vern


----------

